# Row over Zimbabwe arms shipment (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A shipment of arms from China to Zimbabwe remains at Durban harbour after sparking controversy in South Africa.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

At last...someone takes a stand against this tyrant.
As I spent some considerable period of my life in Rhodesia it breaks my heart to watch it now.
The name Zimbabwe was taken from some ancient ruins in the south of the country. We used to joke that you could visit Rhodesia and see the ruins of Zimbabwe and in the future you could visit Zimbabwe and see the ruins of Rhodesia.
This was a fabulous country with room in the sun for everyone. I and many many other europeans were totally in favour of majority rule and even welcomed Mugabe for the first 10 ten years... but since then he has degenerated into a despot with no feeling for the people that fought so hard to put him in power.
The world will be a better place without him whether it takes a ballot or a bullet.


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

*Row over Zimbabwe arms shipment*

If, as it is rumoured, she is heading for Beira to discharge, would this not be a good time for the RN and the RFA to resume the Beira Patrol ?


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Corrupt, megalomaniac in charge and malicious intent forecast. That equals more suffering. Good on the SA dockers for striking and refusing to discharge but you can bet your bottom dollar Mugabe is in negotiations with one of the other African countries to get his stuff unloaded.

This is surely a job for the UN isn't it? Have we the balls though? Now that is a question......

Jonty


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

No bread or milk for the children and that B..... is buying arms from China.

John.


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Spent many years in Rhodesia, went back in 94 to see my sister was shocked at the change, was once a great country. Zimbabwe has no enemy's at its borders so mugabe obviously needs the arms to use on his own people, one has to question China's motives in supplying them. I think the arms will probably get thru, if not Durban then Maputo or Beira, No one appears to want to stand up to him.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

For an 84year old Magabe looks well, as for the rest of 'His' people............No hope in U.N. help? Not unless Zimbabwe discovers oil??


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

John Rogers said:


> No bread or milk for the children and that B..... is buying arms from China.
> 
> John.


Hardly buying, being given more like, in return for influence.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

No hope for the UN at all while such a large proportion of it's membership is made up of African and other despots.
As for the motives of China.........."Beware of the smile on the face of the Chinee"

I seem to recall that is a line nicked from some poem of long ago.....(POP)


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

When it comes to selling arms, they are all at it, Americans, English, French, Russians etc...arms dealers dont give a sh*t who they sell to, as long as it makes them rich, if it wasn't for this trade, thousands would be out of work, and some economy,s would take a nose dive....behind closed doors the average Joe Blow wouldn't have a clue what the politicians of their countries are doing, and that's how the politicians like it.
Frank


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

China is desparate to secure supplies of raw materials for its much vaunted expanding economy. It has done deals with several countries to secure ongoing supplies of essentials such as oil and gas, coal, iron ore and copper. It signed a very long term supply contract not so long ago with the Mugabe regime for copper, at an extremely knock down price. It has a big vested interest in keeping Mugabe, or his designated successors in situ, for at least the length of the contract. What's democracy and human rights when there's mega bucks at stake.
CBoots


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Africa urged to boycott arms ship (BBC News)*

Zambian President Levy Mwanawasa is urging other African nations not to accept a ship carrying arms for Zimbabwe.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*China may recall Zimbabwe weapons (BBC News)*

The ship carrying weapons to Zimbabwe may return to China after being blocked in South Africa, an official says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Zimbabwe arms returning to China (BBC News)*

A ship carrying weapons to Zimbabwe is returning to China, an official says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Wouldn't be a bad idea just to unload one 303 high velocity cartridge and then deliver it personally to Mr Mugabe at high speed.


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris Isaac said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea just to unload one 303 high velocity cartridge and then deliver it personally to Mr Mugabe at high speed.


My feelings exactly Chris. (Thumb)


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Zimbabwe arms returning to China (BBC News)*

A ship carrying weapons to Zimbabwe is returning to China, an official says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Channel 4 news last night described the "Chinese tanker carrying arms for Zimbabwe" whilst showing pictures of the cargo ship .....

Can our national ignorance of maritime matters get any worse? Probably.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

First rule of (incorrect) reporting - if a ship is bad, then it's a tanker


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

And how many of us would be happy to be employed on a freelance basis by the said corporations for a tidy wee retainer?

At least we would know the difference between a tanker and a standard built Chiese cargo ship!

Jonty


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Its a Pity my late Fathers friend and neighbor Mike Hoare of the Congo was still not in his prime . He would not have waited too long with this fiasco .


The World is getting Soft !!!
Derek


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Derek, were you thinking that Mike Hoare could sort out this tyranny and ghastly abuse of power, whereby reporters and newscasters across the globe refer to any ship they do not like as a *Tanker*; or were you referring to this unpleasant old man who seems to cling to power even though he has been shown to be unfit for the job? – Maybe you were hopefull he could eradicate both problems at the same time…
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> Its a Pity my late Fathers friend and neighbor Mike Hoare of the Congo was still not in his prime . He would not have waited too long with this fiasco .
> 
> 
> The World is getting Soft !!!
> Derek


Out of the goodness of his heart, no doubt.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Civil society's triumph on Zimbabwe (BBC News)*

When China finally decided to recall the ship taking weapons to Zimbabwe, civil society groups hailed it as a triumph of public opinion over political cynicism, writes Peter Greste.

More from BBC News...


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

SN NewsCaster said:


> When China finally decided to recall the ship taking weapons to Zimbabwe, civil society groups hailed it as a triumph of public opinion over political cynicism, writes Peter Greste.
> 
> More from BBC News...



I just read in the local paper that the Chinese are going to fly the stuff into Harare...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Angola allows arms ship to dock (BBC News)*

Angola authorises a Chinese ship to dock, but arms on board will not be allowed passage to Zimbabwe.

More from BBC News...


----------

